# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Giá vé Vietnam Airlines Khởi Hành từ TP.Hồ Chí Minh - Gia ve Vietnam Airlines

## hangnt

*Giá vé Vietnam Airlines KH từ TP.Hồ Chí Minh*


*Lưu Ý: Vì số lượng vé cho mỗi chuyến bay là có hạn, bạn nên đặt vé từ trước.*

----------


## LUUSAMNGUYEN

giá này đã bao gồm thuế phí chưa ah

----------


## hangnt

> giá này đã bao gồm thuế phí chưa ah


Bạn ơi giá vé này cập nhật từ năm 2011 rồi bạn ạ bạn có thể vào chuyện mục vé may bay http://didau.org/forum/ve-may-bay-70 để cập nhật giá vé

----------

